# Quando ho appreso la notizia, ho fatto i salti di gioia perché non me lo aspettavo ed ero davvero contento



## Scolaro.Melenso

Buonasera carissimi!
Asserisce che questo periodo contiene una subordinata di 2o grado, ma non comprendo dato che sul mio libro non viene spiegata così. Per la cronaca: da quello che so "ed ero davvero contento" è una coordinata, mi perdo nel labirinto dell'ignoranza...

Salutissimi!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Scolaro.Melenso said:


> Asserisce


Chi?


----------



## Scolaro.Melenso

Per Paulfromitaly: scusami, il mio testo... Mi sono espresso da negligente! Sembro ubriaco, il dramma è che non ho bevuto...


----------



## Mary49

Allora, "ed ero davvero contento" è una coordinata alla subordinata,


----------



## Scolaro.Melenso

Per Mary49: ma quindi si conteggia come per le subordinate, cioè se si subordina una frase a una proposizione di 1o grado, essa diventa una subordinata di 2o livello?
Grazie di cuore per le risposte...


----------



## Mary49

Non diventa una subordinata, è una coordinata alla subordinata di 1 grado "perché ero davvero contento".


----------



## Scolaro.Melenso

Uhm, forse è il mio libro ad avere bevuto! Grazie ancora comunque... Sontuosa risposta! 

Salutissimi!

P.S. Ma le coordinate funzionano sempre così? Cioè assumono la caratteristica della frase a cui si legano? Insomma, causale per causale e così via?


----------



## bearded

Scolaro.Melenso said:


> Ma le coordinate funzionano sempre così? Cioè assumono la caratteristica della frase a cui si legano?


Se capisco bene la tua domanda, direi di sì.  Le congiunzioni coordinanti (in questo caso 'ed') mantengono/non cambiano il tipo di subordinazione.
Un esempio: _Mando mio figlio in palestra affinché si eserciti e diventi forte e robusto. _La frase coordinata ''e diventi forte e robusto'' dipende sempre dalla congiunzione subordinante 'affinché' e dunque è una coordinata della subordinata finale (oppure, per facilitare la comprensione, si può supporre dopo 'e' l'esistenza di un nuovo 'affinché' sottinteso: … _e affinché diventi forte e robusto_).
Naturalmente le congiunzioni coordinanti possono anche legare due proposizioni principali (es. _mi sono trasferito a Oslo, ma non mi piace il clima di questa città_: 'ma' è coordinante avversativa).

Vorrei aggiungere per chiarezza che per me le subordinate di 2° grado sono le subordinate delle subordinate. Ad es. il periodo
_porto con me l'ombrello per ripararmi quando piove_
io lo analizzerei così:
- porto con me l'ombrello: prop. principale
- per ripararmi: prop. subordinata finale ('subordinata di 1° grado')
- quando piove: prop. sub.temporale ('subordinata di 2° grado' perché subordinata alla precedente).
Ma forse il tuo libro adotta, per la definizione delle proposizioni, un criterio diverso dal mio. Non tutte le grammatiche sono uguali...


----------



## Scolaro.Melenso

Per Bearded: innanzitutto grazie per la risposta chiarissima! Questo testo mi sembra che presenti più di qualche incertezza: il "sì impersonale" lo scambia per il "sì passivante", omette che gli avverbi possono essere anche aggettivi... Ha già dato prova della sua negligenza in esercizi interattivi...


----------



## Francesco94

Salve, Scolaro.Melenso,

il periodo in questione lo analizzerei come segue:
- Quando ho appreso la notizia: subordinata temporale esplicita di primo grado
- ho fatto i salti di gioia: principale
- perché non me lo aspettavo: subordinata causale di secondo grado
- ed ero davvero contento: coordinata di tipo copulativo alla subordinata di secondo grado



Scolaro.Melenso said:


> Ma le coordinate funzionano sempre così? Cioè assumono la caratteristica della frase a cui si legano? Insomma, causale per causale e così via?



La principale e/o subordinata coordinata - per l'appunto - è legata alla proposizione vicina: essa ha lo stesso tipo e grado della proposizione cui si lega (per esempio due subordinate di tipo causale di secondo grado).

Cordialmente.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Francesco94


Francesco94 said:


> - perché non me lo aspettavo: subordinata causale di secondo grado


Non sono convinto che sia di 2° grado. Infatti non dipende - secondo me- dalla subordinata di 1° grado 'quando ho appreso la notizia', bensì direttamente dalla principale (''ho fatto i salti di gioia perché non me lo aspettavo''). Anche se suona insolito, credo che siamo di fronte ad una principale con due subordinate di primo grado: una temporale e una causale(con coordinata)
La regola dice:


> Una proposizione *subordinata* si dice *di* 1° *grado* quando dipende direttamente da una proposizione principale o da una proposizione coordinata alla principale. ...  Una proposizione *subordinata* si dice *di* 2° *grado* quando dipende da una proposizione *subordinata di* 1° *grado*.


Cf. subordinata di secondo grado


----------



## Francesco94

bearded said:


> credo che siamo di fronte ad una principale con due subordinate di primo grado: una temporale e una causale(con coordinata)



Vero ...


----------



## Scolaro.Melenso

Grazieeee per le risposte!


----------



## Passante

Francesco94 said:


> Salve, Scolaro.Melenso,
> 
> il periodo in questione lo analizzerei come segue:
> - Quando ho appreso la notizia: subordinata temporale esplicita di primo grado
> - ho fatto i salti di gioia: principale
> - perché non me lo aspettavo: subordinata causale di secondo grado
> - ed ero davvero contento: coordinata di tipo copulativo alla subordinata di secondo grado
> 
> 
> 
> La principale e/o subordinata coordinata - per l'appunto - è legata alla proposizione vicina: essa ha lo stesso tipo e grado della proposizione cui si lega (per esempio due subordinate di tipo causale di secondo grado).
> 
> Cordialmente.


Nella mia ignoranza ho il dubbio che 'ed ero molto contento' dipenda sempre dalla principale. Ho fatto i salti di gioia ed ero molto contento. Ho anche il dubbio di chi regga il perché in quando anche la coordinata potrebbe essere spiegata da lui : ho fatto i salti ed ero contento perché non me l'aspettavo, la posizione mi fa propendere per la primaria, ma non sono convinta, i miei ricordi di analisi del periodo son troppo lontani.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> in quando


Forse volevi dire ''in quanto''?



Passante said:


> mi fa propendere per _la primaria_


----------



## Passante

bearded said:


> Forse volevi dire ''in quanto''?


Sì era in quanto (non so neanche se è stato il correttore automatico o io onestamente)  e l'altro avrei dovuto dire principale. L'orario non era dei migliori per scrivere, ma con il caldo non riuscivo ad addormentarmi


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> ho il dubbio che 'ed ero molto contento' dipenda sempre dalla principale. Ho fatto i salti di gioia ed ero molto contento.


Sì, è un'ipotesi plausibile anche secondo me. In questo caso, tuttavia, la frase ''ed ero molto contento'' non 'dipenderebbe'( questo verbo implica subordinazione) ma sarebbe coordinata alla principale.
In uno stile un po' migliore rispetto a quello del titolo, la parte ''ed ero molto contento'' andrebbe allora spostata come hai fatto tu: 'ho fatto i salti di gioia ed ero molto contento perché...'.


----------



## lorenzos

Interessante! Premetto che non sono un esperto ma penso che "_ero davvero contento_" potrebbe coordinarsi alla principale "_ho fatto i salti di gioia_" se la punteggiatura fosse diversa; ad esempio:
_Quando ho appreso la notizia ho fatto i salti di gioia, perché non me lo aspettavo, ed ero davvero contento._​


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> se la punteggiatura fosse diversa


 Sì, senza spostamenti questo sarebbe un (altro) modo di evidenziare la coordinazione con la principale.


----------

